# Drawdown schedule for 7 MWCD Lakes 2020



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Starting November 1st : Clendening and Leesville 5 ft, Pleasent Hill 8 ft 

Starting November 15th : Atwood 8 ft, Charles Mill 3ft, Piedmont 5ft, Seneca 5ft, Tappan 5ft. All 5ft drawdowns take 35 days, 8ft take 42 days, and the 3ft takes 30 days. Refill starts approximately March 15, 2021


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I wish the USACE followed this schedule, especially on Berlin. If the MCWD drains their reservoirs this late, why can’t the USACE do the same? They are all flood control reservoirs.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jun 18, 2019)

Lewzer said:


> I wish the USACE followed this schedule, especially on Berlin. If the MCWD drains their reservoirs this late, why can’t the USACE do the same? They are all flood control reservoirs.


Maybe it has to do with the virus...


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

My gripe is always the same. Why not start the drain in mid December...not November!
We get some awesome fishing weather in November sometimes but impossible to launch.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

TClark said:


> My gripe is always the same. Why not start the drain in mid December...not November!
> We get some awesome fishing weather in November sometimes but impossible to launch.




If they start the 15th, it takes about 30 plus days to draw down with no heavy rains, so that's approximately 2 inches per day which means you can fish Piedmont till around the 25th or so and you can launch at Tappan at winter pool at the main ramp....Isn't Piedmont the dead see for you TC ?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Search results for query: the dead sea


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Tappan drawdown date changed....Starts tomorrow....


----------

